# 1 fish needs ID



## Dex777 (Sep 6, 2010)

I've been searching all over to correctly identify this fish.

http://www.2shared.com/photo/Yw_zHjxy/IMG_6739__Large_.html
http://www.2shared.com/photo/jIfpeFeX/IMG_6753__Large_.html
http://www.2shared.com/photo/uGOX0hn9/IMG_6756__Large_.html
http://www.2shared.com/photo/cLI8v2FL/IMG_6760__Large_.html
http://www.2shared.com/photo/zdRHCejh/IMG_6768__Large_.html

So far, what I've come up with is that it is either a yellow fin ice blue zebra http://www.tropicalfishandaquariums.com/AfricanCichlids/ZebraIceBluePhoto1.asp or a transforming male kenyi (http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=798) <-- use dropdown menu for the images

Can anyone help?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

pictures appear to be too small to really tell.


----------



## Dex777 (Sep 6, 2010)

I've been searching all over to correctly identify this fish. (New Pics)

http://img521.imageshack.us/i/img6739large.jpg/

http://img688.imageshack.us/i/img6756large.jpg/

http://img834.imageshack.us/i/img6760large.jpg/

http://img836.imageshack.us/i/img6768large.jpg/

http://img543.imageshack.us/i/img6753large.jpg/

So far, what I've come up with is that it is either a yellow fin ice blue zebra http://www.tropicalfishandaquariums.com ... Photo1.asp or a transforming male kenyi http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=798 <-- use dropdown menu for the images

Can anyone help?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks like a hybrid to me. The mouth is the giveaway, particularly in the latter pictures. The mouth is too narrow to be a zebra or kenyi (or other Metriaclima).


----------



## Dex777 (Sep 6, 2010)

What about a juvenile acei or something? This pic shows some dark coloured vertical bars...
http://www.google.ca/imgres?imgurl=http ... ,r:15,s:30


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Dex777 said:


> What about a juvenile acei or something? This pic shows some dark coloured vertical bars...
> http://www.google.ca/imgres?imgurl=http ... ,r:15,s:30


No.


----------



## Dex777 (Sep 6, 2010)

This came from a pretty popular LFS. Bought it for $10.00 and now I'm feeling a little jipped... He's about 2.5 inch right now, any chance that it might be just a juvy of something else?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Dex777 said:


> This came from a pretty popular LFS. Bought it for $10.00 and now I'm feeling a little jipped... He's about 2.5 inch right now, any chance that it might be just a juvy of something else?


I haven't been to a LFS where I haven't seen a hybrid at some point. Was it labeled as something, or in the Miscellaneous cichlids (which almost always contains aggressive cichilds, unpopular fish, poorly bred specimens, hybrids, and occasionally leftovers of decent quality.


----------



## Dex777 (Sep 6, 2010)

Colours almost identical to this one: http://www.ratemyfishtank.com/phpbb/viewtopic/2262


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Dex777 said:


> Colours almost identical to this one: http://www.ratemyfishtank.com/phpbb/viewtopic/2262


Wonderful, but it isn't that fish. As mentioned above already, the jaw is wrong.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

From the look I would guess has some Metriaclima lombardoi or something similar in it. But mouth (esp on some shots) and bars seem not right for a pure or good lombardoi. Though the bars do not meen that much these days as the TB often have irregular and more than wild type Metriaclima lombardoi.
Dunno trying to figure what the mix could be but it is real hard with Mbuna. Just so many canditates that could and have been crossed with lombardoi.
Sad but true here in the UK a large proportion of unlabeled Mbuna are unidentifiable as pure species. I guess its the same everywhere. We kind of guess they are hybrids (very easy to hybridize most Mbuna) as nothing else common or likely seems to fit.

All the best James


----------



## Dex777 (Sep 6, 2010)

Ah well, thanks guys... maybe I'll try to take him back or something. Its a nice colour... maybe it'll get brighter.


----------



## Dex777 (Sep 6, 2010)

This mouth looks similar. Could be the Aurora?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Dex777 said:


> This mouth looks similar. Could be the Aurora?


No.


----------



## aaquale1 (Apr 18, 2009)

Fogelhund said:


> Dex777 said:
> 
> 
> > Colours almost identical to this one: http://www.ratemyfishtank.com/phpbb/viewtopic/2262


this guy was wrong on his identification. Not a Kenyi and yours is not either.


----------



## Dex777 (Sep 6, 2010)

So are you saying hybrid as well then?

I'm still feeling it might be the Aurora.


----------



## aaquale1 (Apr 18, 2009)

im saying hybrid too. the colors are off and the body types look different.


----------

